# ,   ...
.  :yes: 
       ,    ,  ""   .
  ,   ?  :Smilie: 

  ,  ,      .  -        .  :Wow: 

*       - ,         -  () "         ".
  - .*  ::nyear:: 

 :Grenade:    .
         50%       .         .  :No: 
      (   ) ,      ,  ,   , . 
     10             .  :Dezl:   ,       -   .        .       200     -   ,    .

  -   ,    -    -  ...  :EEK!:   :Embarrassment:  , ,       ""     - .  :Hmm: 

    - -         - -  .  :EEK!: 
   .          ,        15     .  :EEK!: 
   -  .   (  )   -  , - -     :: 
  ,      ,  -   ,       !!!               , .       -   ""   ,  :Lol:     .  :Loved in:  

     ,  (   )  ""  -   ""   ,    -   .  :Dezl: 

  -     30-50  ...  .                  .  -    ,  - .
    -       . :Speaking: 

 ()     ().                           (     ).

   -      -       :No:  (                  ).

      .  :EEK!:  

* ,       *   :quest: 
 -     - ** -     ,       - **.

       .     **.    -     .

*     ,   .         .*

* ?*

----------

.

----------


## _

,   "" ,    ,     ,        ,  ,      ** , ""        .  ,             ,      .    .         ,      ,  " ".    -   ,  ,    ,     .         ,       ""       .    -  .

----------

,          ,

----------


## ..

?             ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ..

?        ?        ?     )))

----------

?    **?  :Wow: 
, ,   -      .

 ,       -  ,      .
         .         ,    ?
?   -   , .
?   .
   ,     -   .

,   ,   ,    ,   ,   ,   .

  ,        ,   .            ,        .

   ,      **     ,     ""    -    .

    ,    2010 ,     1  23   "  "  1  2010           ?

  1  2010           -         ,        ?

  1  2010   ,   ,     ,       ,       ,   2009 ,     ?

  **   .

      ?   ,   , **?

     -        ...          .           .  -   -       .

     .  **    - ,         ,    ,      -       -    .
 ,               - **.     ,  ,  **.     .

      ,      ,             ,        -.

       -    .      ,         ,          (, , )      .        .

        ,    ,   ,     .
       (  23.12.2008.)  11   .     ,      .      -   .

     - ,          -  ?  , ,      ,  , ,   ,     .

     ,         -    ,        ,      ,                   - ,        ,        .

**?      ? **?
      .  :Mad: 

      ,       ?  , .  :yes:

----------


## ..

,     ,          ,       ))       -      .                   ,    ,     .           ,    ,      ,  ... ... ..     ( )   -    ,       ,     ,  .......      .... 
,   ,      ,   ,          ,      ,          . -          .   ,         ,         .....

----------

> ,    ,      ,  ...


        ?        - ,   - .
  , ,    ?

      ()           20..  ,    2000 ..?
 .
         ?      ?
       1.000.000 ( 300+    )                      ?
   ?
  ?     ,       ,       ,   80%     .
   ,      -     -     .




> ..     ( )   -    ,       ,     ,   ..


 ?       ?  ?   ?  - ,      ?   -   .

    -    .        -    ?

   -     -   ,    .      .          (     )      ...
       .  -   ,   1000 .  ,   ,   .

            (  )   .          ,    . , ?

     - ?

----------

,      ("")    .  :Wink:

----------


## AlexVX

-  .  .       .
,        .

----------


## sure1

,        ,    . 

     (    )       ,        ,      :

1.                                 .                  .

     35   :
-     .
-      , ,      ,      .
-            .                .

 1  34   :
-                   .



2.                      -       .  

     2  30   : 
        -     .


3.       : 
	    ;
	    ( )
        ,           .

4.     ,   ,    -   (   )    .

5.                           :
	  ;
	      .
         ,     ,                ,         .                    .

 2  34   :    ,      .



5.   ,        ,   ,   .   ,     ,      , ,   .

 3  55    :
-               ,          , , ,      ,      .

----------

,  .  :Smilie:

----------

,  ,  -     -    ,                    "" .
     10.02.10  .
      2.       .
  .  :Hmm: 
   92  "" .
-88
-4
 -       (     -  ) ,    (!!!)   ,      ???
     (  226         )    ()          .  :yes: 
  ,   , ???

----------

, , 25  ,   , ...      ..
  -     ,   ...
- 400 ..         ,    ( ) .
,      ?!

----------


## Iren_ad

- 

18.03.2010   15:08

     ,       "  "   "  ".        "  "  . 

 ,          ,       "  ".   ,      ,     "".  ,            , ,   .          (   )    .       .    REGIONS.RU  -     ,   ,       .  ""           .
http://www.regions.ru/news/2278046/

----------


## Iren_ad

> ..     ( )   -    ,       ,     ,  .......


       20   (  )
             ,    ,   ...    .    ..   .

----------


## ..

!!!       ))

----------

20  ,     ,   ,   ,         01.01.2010 ,      ?        .          ?      3  ,      !  - !   . 
  3   .

----------

-     . -   -   .

----------

.

----------


## Lemberg

, ,   .
,  , ,             .    ,       .  :      ,       .
,   ,             ,     ,    .
100% ,       ,     ,      .  ,          .   ,      .
          .



> .       200     -   ,    .


  ?           . ,         ( )    (     ).    ().         (, ,   ,    ).



> ,  (   )  "" -   ""   ,    -   .


,     .    ,       .     -   ,  .  ?



> -     30-50  ...  .                  .  -    ,  - .
>     -       .


  .     30-50 .      -,   , ,       . ,      ,       .
  ,   . ,       ,    . ,       .  :           ,    ,    ,   -   ,    ,      .    .     (    ),         .        ,  - ,  ,   ,   ,    ..        .     ,    -   .           ,      .  .        . ,   ,     λ      ISO   .      .          , ..      ,   .  ,    -,       ,     ,    .



> ()     ().                           (     ).


  ?
    ,          (    )      .   -   .
           , ,   ,      ,     .

,   ...

----------

-       ,          ,       .

----------


## Server56

.  , ,    ,  .   ,          (  )

----------

> .  , ,    ,  .   ,          (  )


  ,    ,          .

----------


## 085

> -       ,          ,       .


  :yes:     ...   ,        . 
     + -  ,     -  ...
       ...    100   (    ),   .     ,  ,  ,   ....       !      ,    -     .
 ,    ,      ,   .    +       - .     .......

----------

!      624 ? , , ,  ,    01.07.10        ?   -   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,       ,        .      .

----------


## Server56

-   .       ,         ,       ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,          .

----------


## 2

, ,              ?

----------

, ,          ,   -  ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## -

, ,       ( ,  , -,      ..;    )   ,    ?      ?   ?  ,     ,    ?

----------


## _

> 624 ? , , ,  ,    01.07.10        ?


  ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## pharad

24.05.10 17:23    ".".


     ,    ,  ,       ,         .

 ,   1 . 346.16     ,       ,  .     .

    ,           ,    ,       ,    ,      

          .
   ".". 
     ,           ?

----------


## Server56

. 346.16  .
  . ,   .   ,    ,   .     ,    ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

26



> 32.1) ,    ,        1  2007  N 315- "  ";
> (. 32.1     28.12.2010 N 395-)

----------

